# aviary?



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

hello pigeon people!
fallenweeble here - it's been a really busy exciting month of crash-course pigeon for me. can i just tell you how much i LOVE the pigeon talk board - it's so friendly and helpful - just a really GREAT space. 
so as ya'll know from my various posts about injured birds, i have a few hanging around the house . . . 
i'd like to start thinking about how to build an aviary in my yard. at first i thought i didn't have the space but when i started looking at the lofts board i thought that i might have space after all.
what i'd really like to do is build some type of aviary. i don't have a need for racing door and such, just something simple that rescued birds that need to learn how to fly can live and practice in until they are ready for release. does anyone have any ideas? are there any sites with free aviary designs that ya'll can direct me towards? 
thanks sum more! and then sum more again!
fw


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Fallenweeble,

It is pretty easy to build an aviary. You create a frame out of 2x4's and place the wire around and over it. Helps to have the bottom lined with wire so the gophers and other digging creatures can't get in. Design is just a matter of deciding where you will put it and if it will be continuous to any other buildings eg. side of loft or garage etc. We have done two of them in the past five years. One was quite small due to a postage stamp size yard, but it served the purpose. Current one is connected to the loft we built and is roughly 10'x12'. If you come to the LA Pigeon Club Young Bird show in Irvine park, we'll meet and can talk aviary. I do better drawing diagrams than explaining in words. 
I'm looking forward to meeting some of the PT people that day. I'll be with the Show Flights.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a great idea.  Here is a link to another recent post about aviaries, and in it I wrote a part about pvc pipe aviaries, which might interest you. Take a look and have fun.  



http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=22601&referrerid=6422


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Try a dog kennel!*

I have a former large dog pen that once housed a pit bull which I got used.We modified it to serve as an aviary.

We bought some chain link fabric, and heavy wire, and "roofed" the pen, as it was all open on top. 

Then we added hardware cloth to the sides. The flight pen faces the southeast, and I just attached a canvas tarp to the top and north side of the pen, to keep the north wind and rain out when they are exercising. The tarp can easily be removed and re-attached as needed depending on the weather and temperatures.

Next Spring, I plan on adding metal mosquito netting on top of the hardware cloth to keep the smaller flying things away from my pigeons.

Inside, I have a old swimming pool ladder which serves very well as a pigeon roost, in addition a flat trim board which runs the length of the pen. A plastic kitty litter pan lies on the bottom which is their pool.

To keep my pigeons from wanting to follow me out, I have a "wall" also of chain link in front of the door, like a breeze way of sorts...can't think of the name at this posting, but I am sure you have an idea.

It is cost effective, especially if you find one used, and can be modified to your pigeons safety and comfort in mind.


----------

